# (I) Temperatura Mínima em Abril de 2010



## AnDré (27 Mar 2010 às 16:06)

Qual a Temperatura Mínima registada no mês de Abril de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e Ilhas.


--------------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(II) Temperatura máxima em Abril de 2010
(III) Precipitação máxima em Abril de 2010


----------



## Dan (27 Mar 2010 às 16:27)

-4,0ºC a -3,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2010 às 16:27)

-4,0ºC a -3,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2010 às 16:33)

-3,0 ºC a -2,1 ºC


----------



## David sf (27 Mar 2010 às 16:39)

-3 a -2,1ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Mar 2010 às 22:17)

-3ºC a -4ºC.


----------



## MSantos (28 Mar 2010 às 02:17)

Aqui vai a minha aposta *-3,0ºC a -2,1ºC*


----------



## vitamos (29 Mar 2010 às 09:15)

-3,1 a -4ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mar 2010 às 12:57)

Como eu gosto de ir para intervalos que ninguém votou -5.0ºC a -4.1ºC.


----------



## actioman (29 Mar 2010 às 13:30)

Voto igualmente no intervalo: *-3 a -2,1ºC*.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2010 às 14:00)

-6 a -5,1ºC! Aposto numa surpresa em Abril!


----------



## N_Fig (29 Mar 2010 às 14:17)

Apenas como curiosidade a temperatura mínima absoluta de Abril é de -10,8ºC na Lagoa Comprida, no dia 18 em 1946.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mar 2010 às 17:29)

Aposto em -4,0ºC a -3,1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Mar 2010 às 17:41)

-2.1ºC a -3ºC.


----------



## vinc7e (29 Mar 2010 às 17:57)

-3,0ºC a -2,1ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Mar 2010 às 13:59)

*-3,0ºC a -2,1ºC*


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2010 às 12:34)

*-4,0ºC a -3,1ºC *

Ainda é mês de geadas a norte e centro.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Mar 2010 às 13:56)

O IM que previa uma mínima de -4ºC para as Penhas Douradas amanhã já tirou isso.


----------



## Thomar (31 Mar 2010 às 22:18)

Votei no intervalo -*4,0ºC a -3,1ºC*,  ainda tenho esperanças


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2010 às 00:26)

*-3,1ºC* a *-4,0ºC* foi a minha opção.

---

Ainda que a actualização seja _do mês passado_, às 23h de ontem, as Penhas Douradas seguiam já com -0,1ºC.


----------

